# Hooking up a Soda Stream machine to a 6kg C02 bottle



## breakbeer (18/2/13)

Recently got given a Soda Stream & the C02 bottle that came with it has finally run out. I want to hook it up to my 6kg bottle so I don't have to pay $60 each time it runs out.

I could've sworn I saw an adaptor on the Craftbrewer website a while ago, but all I can find is an adaptor to hook up a Soda Stream cylinder to a standard Reg'

Now, before everyone says 'why don't you just make a keg of soda water?', I've already though of that but I'll be buggered if I'm giving up precious space in my kegerator & dedicating a tap to it. I'd like to continue using the Soda Stream machine, but the tight ass in me wants to make use of the C02 bottle I already have

Does anyone know any details about these?

I'm sure there'll be different pressures needed to run a SS as opposed to serving Beer, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it

Cheers!


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/2/13)

I would think that a 6 kg bottle would hold a lot more pressure than a soda stream one, without a way to regulate the pressure you could be dicing with death.


----------



## breakbeer (18/2/13)

My assumption is that it'll still run through the reg, just at a higher pressure than I use for serving beer

I thought you'd just turn off the gas running to my kegs (at the manifold) & crank it to 200 while I make the Soda

Not right?


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/2/13)

I'd be more concerned with just how much pressure a soda stream system is designed to take, I have no idea so will refrain from commenting further except to say be careful.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (18/2/13)

my local brew shop does exchanges on soda stream bottles for under $15...


----------



## sillyboybrybry (18/2/13)

And that isnt the answer you are looking for but definitely better than $60.....


----------



## breakbeer (18/2/13)

Just had a look at the machine again & the maximum working pressure is 145psi or 10bar

That seems workable

I swear I've seen this kind of adaptor somewhere, from memory it cost about $100 though


----------



## bum (18/2/13)

$12 swap at Big W/Woolies.


----------



## Adam Howard (18/2/13)

http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf Scroll down. There's an adaptor from Keg King.


----------



## stux (18/2/13)

Adamski29 said:


> http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf Scroll down. There's an adaptor from Keg King.







[SIZE=11pt]FreedomOneTM Sodastream Adapter Hose - 36” [/SIZE]


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/2/13)

ok sure the op wanted to go from 6kg cylinder to a soda stream unit, I do remember seeing some devices for doing so, bum $12 exchange($60/Kg+), is for the small ones and is highway robbery compared to what you pay to have a keg on legs or keg king bottles exchanged. The link to keg king is for soda stream bottles to be used with a regulator. I've seen it just need to remember where.


----------



## Maheel (18/2/13)

what about a carbonator cap ?


----------



## stux (18/2/13)

Master's, The KegKing catalog has an adapter called FreedomOne, which is for connecting fullsize C02 bottles to Soda Streams.


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/2/13)

stand corrected


----------



## breakbeer (19/2/13)

Stux said:


> Master's, The KegKing catalog has an adapter called FreedomOne, which is for connecting fullsize C02 bottles to Soda Streams.



That's EXACTLY what I was after, Thank sman

$150 though :blink:


----------



## woodwormm (19/2/13)

&nbsp;


breakbeer said:


> Now, before everyone says 'why don't you just make a keg of soda water?', I've already though of that but I'll be buggered if I'm giving up precious space in my kegerator &amp; dedicating a tap to it. I'd like to continue using the Soda Stream machine, but the tight ass in me wants to make use of the C02 bottle I already have
> &nbsp;
> Cheers!


&nbsp;

getting OT, but i've recently dedicated a keg space in my keezer to a soda keg (still got 4 beers in there) i'm realising beer on tap is as much about pouring from a tap as it is about the beer! because i enjoy tap pouring soda water too! and a pint of soda is a great way to hydrate me, wash and cool the glass before a beer! 

for half the price of those adaptors you could turn your reg into a dual output and if you've got space, carb your soda outside your keg fridge, then just fill your soda stream bottles as required with a picnic tap and put in the kitchen fridge... seeing as soda stream will carb at room temp i'm guessing a keg would too? may just take a day or 2 longer...


----------



## stux (19/2/13)

I carb my soda water at 340kpa or so for 3 days or so 

But that's in the fridge

After that I just run it at 80kpa normal pressure. I have checkvalves between all the kegs. 

Towards the end of the keg it might start going flat, but it works pretty well, and I sometimes just knock it up again if I need to


----------



## AmberDigits (19/2/13)

Soda Water is 80c for 1.25L at coles.
one of those KK adapters is $150

80c * 150 = $120
1.25L * 150 = 187.5L (or about 10.5 18L corny kegs or just short of 4 50L kegs)

so the KK adapter, CO2 usage and the amount you spent on a tap, lines, disconnects and keg... well you do the maths.

If you're drinking a lot of soda water, i guess it's fair enough, but for 80c, a carbonator cap and a bonus PET bottle for take aways... i'm not so sure it's worth all the hassle.

2c

Edit: Sorry, 80c per 1.25L of Mineral water from coles, i'm pretty sure soda water is cheaper again.


----------



## breakbeer (19/2/13)

For $150 I'd rather buy a 9L party keg that can sit on the hump of my Kegerator, with a picnic tap attached. Looks like I'd also have to get a dual pressure reg

I can then just empty it out when I wanna fill it with beer to take to parties, it is just water afterall.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## woodwormm (19/2/13)

my 3 cents now.. if you're carbing soda in a 9L , get a real corny one, not a thin chinese one...

(btw - my 9L just blew this am.. lasted 3 days.. yep some of us drink quite a bit of soda!)


----------



## Matty.G_86 (21/5/18)

Hi, First time poster and just signed up to comment and get advise.

yes it is always going to be cheaper to just buy the coles or woolies brand crap water but i personally am not after it to just save money. i am to not support the big companies and am always trying to reduce waste and don't want to keep buying and throwing away plastic bottles which the local council is not even recycling anyway. 

my aim would be to modify my kegarator and have a separate outlet and tap from a dismantled sodasteam machine so i can run a co2 bottle with its only regulator and carbonate on demand. otherwise like woodwormm said. carbonate a complete 19L corny keg worth and have cold soda water always on hand. 

Been home brewing for a while now and just recently got into kegging which surprises me i didn't do it earlier as i work with pheumatics and stainless all day at work and setup control and conversions are really easy if you know what your doing.

Just my 2c


----------



## eviltabouleh (21/5/18)

I've done what you want to do but cheaper
I think it was with a paintball fill adapter from China. It would have been less than $50 but I can't recall and a CG320 stem for the bottle end.

I removed the paintball adapter that screws down on to the paint ball bottle and screwed that into the soda stream adapter from China goes into the unit and has maybe a 1/4 inch female. sorry it is too hard to provide pics one some of it but I'll snap from the bottle end.

I've used this for years on fire extinguishers and now my key King bottle. Saves a shit tonne especially since I've going free CO2 find at the moment


----------



## Schikitar (22/5/18)

I'm looking to dedicate a 19L keg to soda/mineral water in the kegerator build I'm about to start - are there any water treatments or gas pressure recommendations?

We had been buying lots of mineral water from Coles for 79c a bottle but I really don't like adding to landfill, recently we have been getting Soda Stream refils (@ $19ea!), I was instead thinking that if I decided to keep that 4th keg for beer then perhaps I could just look at refilling our Soda Stream cylinders off my CO2 tank instead..


----------



## mischa6262 (24/5/18)

breakbeer said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was after, Thank sman
> 
> $150 though :blink:


that price is ridiculous, i have a simple brass adapter that screws to the gas bottle and cost less than a tenner, simple procedure - place your empty soda stream bottle in the freezer for a few hours until it frosts up.
then screw onto adapter and gently open the gas bottle, frost on cylinder will disappear as the soda stream fills when the frost is gone cylinder is full simple.
i can 100% vouch for this process as it was the same as i used when i was pistol shooting to refill my CO2 air pistol cylinders and they are a much thinner wall, i still have it somewhere if you want a picture ill see if i can find it


----------



## markp (24/5/18)

mischa6262 said:


> that price is ridiculous, i have a simple brass adapter that screws to the gas bottle and cost less than a tenner, simple procedure - place your empty soda stream bottle in the freezer for a few hours until it frosts up.
> then screw onto adapter and gently open the gas bottle, frost on cylinder will disappear as the soda stream fills when the frost is gone cylinder is full simple.
> i can 100% vouch for this process as it was the same as i used when i was pistol shooting to refill my CO2 air pistol cylinders and they are a much thinner wall, i still have it somewhere if you want a picture ill see if i can find it



That sounds good, where did you get the adaptor from ? I’ve seen stuff on eBay but it’s a bit more than a tenner.
Cheers


----------



## koshari (24/5/18)

I swapped 2 sodastream cylinders valves with paintball 800psi reg valves with m18 threads and fill via the hp port. simple fitting type30 to hp quick connect. I use these as road Warriors/backup if my d size runs out.

Use digital scales to fill to gross weight. You also have to invert the big cylinder.

As far as soda water production i just use a carb cap and refill pet bottles.


----------



## Aksarben (24/5/18)

A few years back we bought a Soda Stream and wife loves the carbonated water and I used to make regular Coca-Cola using a Coca-Cola 5 gal Bag-in-a-Box to add syrup to the glass before adding in the carbonated water. I have since bought 3 paint ball tanks 2 ea 24oz and 1 ea 20 oz and and adapter to soda stream-paint ball thread. I also bought a 20 # CO2 tank that has the dip tube (IMPORTANT) and have it refilled at the local gas supply for around $21.00 I also have a digital scales, and a set up to attach to the 20# tank and paint ball threads using a 2 way valve. When the tanks are empty, I just refill them to the proper ounces of CO2. Once full, just attach the soda stream to paint ball adapter to the paint ball thread and screw into the Soda Stream. 

I also have an adapter from Paint Ball to the CO2 gauge set for kegging. and fill the Soda Stream and use them for my gas for kegging, via the adapter. Works very well.






This is where I am using the Soda Stream to pressurize my ferment, rack the beer from the side valve through a 5 micron filter into a gassed keg.


----------



## quadbox (27/5/18)

I've got a freedom one, it works great. Was more like $90 delivered, not $150.

EDIT - One thing I dont have, that I'd like, is a high pressure type-30 female to type-30 male t- or y- adapter so I can have it and my regulator attached to the bottle at the same time... I could have sworn kegking used to sell one, but it appears they dont anymore


----------



## Weizenbonk (27/5/18)

quadbox said:


> I've got a freedom one, it works great. Was more like $90 delivered, not $150.
> 
> EDIT - One thing I dont have, that I'd like, is a high pressure type-30 female to type-30 male t- or y- adapter so I can have it and my regulator attached to the bottle at the same time... I could have sworn kegking used to sell one, but it appears they dont anymore



Like this? https://www.kegland.com.au/add-on-co2-regulator-adapter.html
Just picked one up last week.


----------



## Thunderlips (28/5/18)

quadbox said:


> I've got a freedom one, it works great. Was more like $90 delivered, not $150.



I've had one for a few years as well and it does work nicely.

These days I just use a 9 or 19 litre keg and carb up the water and pour from the tap.


----------



## Jack of all biers (28/5/18)

mischa6262 said:


> that price is ridiculous, i have a simple brass adapter that screws to the gas bottle and cost less than a tenner, simple procedure - place your empty soda stream bottle in the freezer for a few hours until it frosts up.
> then screw onto adapter and gently open the gas bottle, frost on cylinder will disappear as the soda stream fills when the frost is gone cylinder is full simple.
> i can 100% vouch for this process as it was the same as i used when i was pistol shooting to refill my CO2 air pistol cylinders and they are a much thinner wall, i still have it somewhere if you want a picture ill see if i can find it





markp said:


> That sounds good, where did you get the adaptor from ? I’ve seen stuff on eBay but it’s a bit more than a tenner.
> Cheers


Is this the sort you are talking about? https://www.co2-adapter.com/choose-adapter/ From Germany, so not as cheap as e-bay (about $85 delivered to Aus), but at least it's designed for Aus sodastream cylinder threads. The similar, but cheaper ones, on E-bay or Aliexpress that I could find require an adapter piece from the T 21x4 sodastream thread to Aus sodastream thread, which I haven't been able to find. Just saying in case someone is thinking of getting the cheapest they can find. For example https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CO2...&terminal_id=db24302ac4c04d9abfea71bf48ef4cef


----------



## Minpac (28/5/18)

I've got a freedom one for sale(keg King I think)with the long tube on it. Say $65 delivered. Pm me if interested.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (29/5/18)

Thunderlips said:


> I've had one for a few years as well and it does work nicely.
> 
> These days I just use a 9 or 19 litre keg and carb up the water and pour from the tap.


We have managed to get the 

We should have these Freedome One adaptors now for $48
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html

We also have the longer hoses for $58
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html

So you dont have to pay anywhere near $150 anymore.

Also the gas cylinders are currently a bargain at $89:
https://www.kegland.com.au/co2-gas-cylinders-2-6kg-full.html


----------



## KegLand-com-au (29/5/18)

Jack of all biers said:


> Is this the sort you are talking about? https://www.co2-adapter.com/choose-adapter/ From Germany, so not as cheap as e-bay (about $85 delivered to Aus), but at least it's designed for Aus sodastream cylinder threads. The similar, but cheaper ones, on E-bay or Aliexpress that I could find require an adapter piece from the T 21x4 sodastream thread to Aus sodastream thread, which I haven't been able to find. Just saying in case someone is thinking of getting the cheapest they can find. For example https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CO2...&terminal_id=db24302ac4c04d9abfea71bf48ef4cef



I would be interested to know what you think about these. It seems the thread is not correct for Australian cylinders.

Also with the new sodastream cylinders if you push the pin down too far the flow of gas completely stops which makes them quite difficult to fill with this type of equpiment. You really want a filling device where the piece that pushes the pin down can be adjusted while the sodastream cylinder is conneted to the sodastream adaptor. We are going to make some new sodastream adaptors like this soon.


----------



## Jack of all biers (29/5/18)

The aliexpress one definitely isn't Australian as I stated. I haven't made the plunge re the German one yet, so can't say. I'd trust that it is for the Australian cylinders though, given they make ones for Europe (with the same large cylinder thread we have), for the US (US large cylinder thread, but same SS thread as Europe) and the Aus/NZ model (Aus large cylinder thread (same as the Euro) and our SS cylinder thread).

Regarding the 'new' SS cylinder valves the German site does explain how to refill them, but the best explanation out there is this video where he shows a cut down version of the 'new' valve. They can be re-filled, but they need a low pressure (slow) start.


----------



## quadbox (3/6/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> We have managed to get the
> 
> We should have these Freedome One adaptors now for $48
> https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
> ...



I dont spose you're selling the type-30 regulator double adapters kegking used to have but no longer do... was part number RET3468. Would be handy so I can use a freedomone and a regulator at the same time


----------



## koshari (3/6/18)

quadbox said:


> I dont spose you're selling the type-30 regulator double adapters kegking used to have but no longer do... was part number RET3468. Would be handy so I can use a freedomone and a regulator at the same time


Run the freedom one from a tee in your regs hp gauge port.


----------



## Jack of all biers (3/6/18)

quadbox said:


> I dont spose you're selling the type-30 regulator double adapters kegking used to have but no longer do... was part number RET3468. Would be handy so I can use a freedomone and a regulator at the same time


$10 - https://www.kegland.com.au/add-on-co2-regulator-adapter.html


----------



## quadbox (4/6/18)

I was rather hoping not to need to go down that route, simply because the regulator's high pressure guage is a million times better than the tiny one on the sodastream hose. Oh well.


----------



## koshari (4/6/18)

quadbox said:


> I was rather hoping not to need to go down that route, simply because the regulator's high pressure guage is a million times better than the tiny one on the sodastream hose. Oh well.


any HP gauge really is only worthwhile to tell almost empty to empty, once the last bit of liquid co2 flashes over the hp gauge will begin to fall, use scales to tell how full the cylinder is.


----------



## mischa62 (5/6/18)

Jack of all biers said:


> Is this the sort you are talking about? https://www.co2-adapter.com/choose-adapter/ From Germany, so not as cheap as e-bay (about $85 delivered to Aus), but at least it's designed for Aus sodastream cylinder threads. The similar, but cheaper ones, on E-bay or Aliexpress that I could find require an adapter piece from the T 21x4 sodastream thread to Aus sodastream thread, which I haven't been able to find. Just saying in case someone is thinking of getting the cheapest they can find. For example https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CO2...&terminal_id=db24302ac4c04d9abfea71bf48ef4cef


they are on ebay for $9.95 + $7.60 postage
took me 30secs to find
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sodastr...960601?hash=item25f79b9d19:g:2p4AAOSwz35bC2P9


----------



## koshari (5/6/18)

mischa62 said:


> they are on ebay for $9.95 + $7.60 postage
> took me 30secs to find
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sodastr...960601?hash=item25f79b9d19:g:2p4AAOSwz35bC2P9


Pity thats the opposite fitting than the op requested. He wants type30 female to au sodastream male


----------



## Jack of all biers (6/6/18)

mischa62 said:


> they are on ebay for $9.95 + $7.60 postage
> took me 30secs to find
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sodastr...960601?hash=item25f79b9d19:g:2p4AAOSwz35bC2P9



WTF? You're not the same Misha6262 I was replying to, who was talking about filling a sodastream cylinder from a large cylinder. Different sort of fitting. The fitting you linked is just an adaptor from the sodastream cylinder to a type 30 fitting regulator.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

We just thought we would let you know we have a few new fittings that you guys might be interested in and which are relevant to this thread:

These older type sodastream adapters are cheap and they have become quite common:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html

With that said if you have ever used one of these you will know that they are a bit cubersome to use and you can loose some gas when connecting to your regulator so this new model is really the way to go:
https://www.kegland.com.au/deluxe-sodastream-cylinder-adapter-with-pin-adjustment.html


Then if you want to refill your own cylinders we have made this device:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


We also have these two types of hoses which will enable you to connect your sodastream machine to your large bulk cylinder so this is also a good option if you want to get rid of the small expensive bottle all together.
So we have this shorter hose which is a bit cheaper:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
Then we also sell this longer hose if you want to put your cylinder slightly further away from your sodastream machine:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html
Then if you really want to put your sodastream machine a long way from the cylinder then you can use this long extension lead:
https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-high-pressure-extension-hose.html

So when it comes to sodastream stuff we have a heap of optoins available and none of them are particularly expensive.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (8/6/18)

Is it possible to overfill/add too much pressure to the sodastream cylinders?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

Fro-Daddy said:


> Is it possible to overfill/add too much pressure to the sodastream cylinders?



It's quite difficult to overfill the sodastream cylinder when you are using this method of decanting from a larger cylinder.

Technically if you got the small cylinder cold enough it could be possible to overfill but this is very unlikely. As a check when filling any CO2 cylinder it's a good idea to check the tare weight and full weight before and after the fill to make sure.

If you do overfill you can blow the burst disk on the cylinder and then you will have to replace this part.


----------



## mischa6262 (12/6/18)

Jack of all biers said:


> Is this the sort you are talking about? https://www.co2-adapter.com/choose-adapter/ From Germany, so not as cheap as e-bay (about $85 delivered to Aus), but at least it's designed for Aus sodastream cylinder threads. The similar, but cheaper ones, on E-bay or Aliexpress that I could find require an adapter piece from the T 21x4 sodastream thread to Aus sodastream thread, which I haven't been able to find. Just saying in case someone is thinking of getting the cheapest they can find. For example https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CO2...&terminal_id=db24302ac4c04d9abfea71bf48ef4cef


Opps my bad i have misunderstood what you were trying to achieve, i have a sodastream fitting adaptor that i machined an adaptor to enable it to screw onto a gas bottle for refilling sodastream cylinders. And before i get flamed i have done this years ago with smaller cylinders for an air pistol direct from a co2 cylinder with no regulator, crack it open only just, and as you fill it the frost will disapear showing roughly how full the cylinder is.
As long as the cylinder to be filled is chilled in the freezer first its easy, then you just have to weight it against its gross weight


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/6/18)

mischa6262 said:


> Opps my bad i have misunderstood what you were trying to achieve, i have a sodastream fitting adaptor that i machined an adaptor to enable it to screw onto a gas bottle for refilling sodastream cylinders. And before i get flamed i have done this years ago with smaller cylinders for an air pistol direct from a co2 cylinder with no regulator, crack it open only just, and as you fill it the frost will disapear showing roughly how full the cylinder is.
> As long as the cylinder to be filled is chilled in the freezer first its easy, then you just have to weight it against its gross weight



that doesnt look that cheap to me. The one of Aliexpress is USD$28. The ones that we are selling here are AUD$15 so they are less than half the cost.

https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


----------



## mischa6262 (13/6/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> that doesnt look that cheap to me. The one of Aliexpress is USD$28. The ones that we are selling here are AUD$15 so they are less than half the cost.
> 
> https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


Well i can tell you for FACT that the original hex adapter cost $10 when purchased a few years back from eBay, and 
"I manufactured" the round female end to adapt to the gas cylinder thread - so id say yes i am cheaper than $15, would i make it for anyone at that price? nope.
PS: Was just adding my two cents worth, hence why i dont reply to a lot of message threads as it pisses me off when you get howled down for making a slight error  - but it wont stop me when i know im right


----------



## koshari (13/6/18)

I will say that type 30 to 1/4 reg stems are not cheap anywhere. Prolly because the dominant co2 attachment is cga.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (14/6/18)

mischa6262 said:


> Well i can tell you for FACT that the original hex adapter cost $10 when purchased a few years back from eBay, and
> "I manufactured" the round female end to adapt to the gas cylinder thread - so id say yes i am cheaper than $15, would i make it for anyone at that price? nope.
> PS: Was just adding my two cents worth, hence why i dont reply to a lot of message threads as it pisses me off when you get howled down for making a slight error  - but it wont stop me when i know im right



We would disagree to anyone being howled down on a forum. It defeats the purpose of a forum where everyone should be able to contribute without prejudice. So all contributions are welcomed in our opinion.


----------



## krusty_oz (22/6/18)

If you ever head to the USA you can pick up a used soda carbonator that can be pumbed in for less than the cost of a 9L keg. Never need to fill it up then


----------



## fdsaasdf (23/6/18)

krusty_oz said:


> If you ever head to the USA you can pick up a used soda carbonator that can be pumbed in for less than the cost of a 9L keg. Never need to fill it up then


Do you have any sources you'd recommend for this?

I've looked in the past and the cheapest used 2 gallon units seem to be around $250-$400 plus postage. For comparison, the last couple of 9L kegs I bought were under $100 new each.


----------



## krusty_oz (23/6/18)

If 9L kegs are that cheap now (thanks KK/KL price war) might make it a little hard for the price.
I've mainly looked on ebay and have seen them from around $100 used for a McCann 'big mac' 1gal tank. Chi company usually have them for $100 used or $175 refurb (no stock at the moment) https://www.chicompany.net/soda-sto...bonator-used?zenid=4q6hl9kpc506t47dpcbe055tr6
Cheapest on ebay US at the moment for is around US$150 for a McCann 1gal but being second hand market it has it ups and downs. Plus we have to contend the exchange rates at the moment. 
I've purchased bits from Chi Company, Wunderbar gun and 7 pass cold plate through ebay seller mundellusmark (message him as he has other stuff not listed) and Installationpartsupply.


----------



## fdsaasdf (23/6/18)

Thanks for the info. Chi are certainly cheaper than the other shops I've seen, the McCann big mac is exactly what I've been looking at. Is that what you have installed? Do you have any pics or tips about the install?

How easy was it to get a 220V unit? 

I haven't actually bought any kegs since Kegland started, but that's beside the point I guess...


----------



## krusty_oz (27/6/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Thanks for the info. Chi are certainly cheaper than the other shops I've seen, the McCann big mac is exactly what I've been looking at. Is that what you have installed? Do you have any pics or tips about the install?
> 
> How easy was it to get a 220V unit?
> 
> I haven't actually bought any kegs since Kegland started, but that's beside the point I guess...


I'm running off a keg that I run at ~25psi CO2 for now but sick of filling it up. I've done the research and I'm lining one up for my next trip. 220V units are too expensive. I have a 240/110 transformer sitting idle. the 50/60hz won't make much difference as its not running much in a domestic use. 
They are basically a little tank that runs CO2 at 80PSI and the water is forced into it by the pump.You can separate the pump from the tank. 
Here is a good example of a setup http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=390573
I just have the wunderbar gun and post mix syrup pump sitting on the shelf. Boxes of soda syrup sit on a different shelf. I run the syrup pumps off my nitromix gas I use with my stout restrictor tap (its cheaper than a CO2). 
Before I got the Wunderbar I just used an Andale pluto gun off the keg. Be best to get a soda tap/gun to pair up with a carbonator as they made for the higher pressure (and have no brass) as I don't think the average beer gun/tap is rated for such pressures.


----------



## koshari (7/7/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> the McCann big mac is exactly what I've been looking at.



looking at this unit has got me thinking, it uses a pressure pump to deliver the water into the mixing chamber, surely you could use mains pressure to achieve a similar outcome?

so i have a pic in my head of running a 9l keg with a water and gas input, the trick i would imagine would be to maintain the liquid at the half way level, bit like a drum level controller in a boiler,


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/7/18)

krusty_oz said:


> I'm running off a keg that I run at ~25psi CO2 for now but sick of filling it up. I've done the research and I'm lining one up for my next trip. 220V units are too expensive. I have a 240/110 transformer sitting idle. the 50/60hz won't make much difference as its not running much in a domestic use.
> They are basically a little tank that runs CO2 at 80PSI and the water is forced into it by the pump.You can separate the pump from the tank.
> Here is a good example of a setup http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=390573
> I just have the wunderbar gun and post mix syrup pump sitting on the shelf. Boxes of soda syrup sit on a different shelf. I run the syrup pumps off my nitromix gas I use with my stout restrictor tap (its cheaper than a CO2).
> Before I got the Wunderbar I just used an Andale pluto gun off the keg. Be best to get a soda tap/gun to pair up with a carbonator as they made for the higher pressure (and have no brass) as I don't think the average beer gun/tap is rated for such pressures.


Thanks, yes I have seen that setup but don't have a 240/110 transformer idle and have heard that using these for pumps can lead to a short life.

Will definitely investigate this further next time I'm heading to the US. May not be for another year though.


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/7/18)

koshari said:


> looking at this unit has got me thinking, it uses a pressure pump to deliver the water into the mixing chamber, surely you could use mains pressure to achieve a similar outcome?
> 
> so i have a pic in my head of running a 9l keg with a water and gas input, the trick i would imagine would be to maintain the liquid at the half way level, bit like a drum level controller in a boiler,


I see where you're going with this but it seems like a potential recipe for disaster - would want a check/safety valve running off the mains supply at least!


----------



## krusty_oz (8/7/18)

koshari said:


> looking at this unit has got me thinking, it uses a pressure pump to deliver the water into the mixing chamber, surely you could use mains pressure to achieve a similar outcome?
> 
> so i have a pic in my head of running a 9l keg with a water and gas input, the trick i would imagine would be to maintain the liquid at the half way level, bit like a drum level controller in a boiler,


For ambient temperature water, the carbonators run at ~85psi CO2 which is 580 kpa so its above mains pressure (houses built to current standards are no more than 500kpa). The pump is needed to to force the water into the carbonation chamber and they have check valves. The pumps are triggered by a float switch. If the water is cold then it doesn't need as much pressure but you will still need a pump or a float switch solenoid if your water pressure is higher than the CO2 pressure
The pumps (rotary vane) are the same as those used in commercial coffee machines. Some can do both 50/60Hz, ones that are not won't be impacted too much in a domestic situation as they would barely run much more than once a day for a few seconds a time.


----------



## fdsaasdf (8/7/18)

krusty_oz said:


> The pumps (rotary vane) are the same as those used in commercial coffee machines. Some can do both 50/60Hz, ones that are not won't be impacted too much in a domestic situation as they would barely run much more than once a day for a few seconds a time.


Thanks for explaining that. I still have some possible concerns that the pump would need to be active a lot more than that for us - we'd easily go through a few litres of soda water a day and with people visiting I wouldn't be surprised if we went through 10L at the height of summer.


----------



## DTrain123 (9/7/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Then if you want to refill your own cylinders we have made this device:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html



I'm guessing this adapter works with the Type 30 gas bottles that you sell. Do you have one that will work with a CGA320 gas bottle?


----------



## Pik000 (27/8/18)

DTrain123 said:


> I'm guessing this adapter works with the Type 30 gas bottles that you sell. Do you have one that will work with a CGA320 gas bottle?


I have this, 100% recommend it. I filled 3 I has as soon as I had it. You should throw it in the freezer (the sodastream bottle) for a few hours before as you can fill up more of the bottle, you just follow the video and it works perfectly


----------



## KegLand-com-au (28/8/18)

Pik000 said:


> I have this, 100% recommend it. I filled 3 I has as soon as I had it. You should throw it in the freezer (the sodastream bottle) for a few hours before as you can fill up more of the bottle, you just follow the video and it works perfectly



Good to hear. The only issue we get is people accidentally put the Sodastream cylinder on the wrong side. So please follow the video we have on the page here:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html

We have also shown an image here on how it goes together:
https://www.kegland.com.au/media/ca...ptor_with_bleed_valve_-_how_to_connect-01.jpg

These are really easy to use but you need to:
1. Make sure you put the seals in the right spot and couple the Sodastream cylinder to the correct side.
2. Make sure you fill slowly.

Do these two things and you will fill really easily.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (28/8/18)

DTrain123 said:


> I'm guessing this adapter works with the Type 30 gas bottles that you sell. Do you have one that will work with a CGA320 gas bottle?



I am sorry but we do not make one to work with a CGA320. We dont use the CGA320 in Australia so why would you want that? Are you in America. If you are in America you can order the CGA320 one from one of our American distributors but we would not normally carry that in Australia.


----------



## DTrain123 (29/8/18)

Thanks for the answer. I'm in Perth. My gas bottle is an older one which used to be part of a swap and go bottle exchange program. I don't think the company that does the exchanges is around any more, so I just get it refilled at the local brew shop instead. Not sure why they used CGA320 bottles instead of the AS Type 30 ones.


----------



## koshari (29/8/18)

DTrain123 said:


> Thanks for the answer. I'm in Perth. My gas bottle is an older one which used to be part of a swap and go bottle exchange program. I don't think the company that does the exchanges is around any more, so I just get it refilled at the local brew shop instead. Not sure why they used CGA320 bottles instead of the AS Type 30 ones.


Cant you just change the valve?


----------



## DTrain123 (30/8/18)

koshari said:


> Cant you just change the valve?



I could do that, but I would also need to change the regulator to match the valve. It's an old bottle, I haven't checked the date stamp on it but it might not be in test any more. I'm starting to think I would be better off saving my money for a brand new bottle. The price of bottles has come down heaps recently and it's probably cheaper to buy a new bottle than it is to get an old one pressure tested.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/8/18)

DTrain123 said:


> I could do that, but I would also need to change the regulator to match the valve. It's an old bottle, I haven't checked the date stamp on it but it might not be in test any more. I'm starting to think I would be better off saving my money for a brand new bottle. The price of bottles has come down heaps recently and it's probably cheaper to buy a new bottle than it is to get an old one pressure tested.



Please make sure you have a CGA320 regualtor.

Some customers put Type 30 regulators onto CGA320 valves. The issue with this is the nut on the regulator only loosely goes on when the threads engage. As a result the threads are only grabbing on a small part of the peak of the thread. So they do couple but it's not safe if this is the case. It's also really easy to shear off the peaks of the threads if this is the case. We do see this from time to time. So if you get your regulator and try to put it onto maybe a friends type 30 cylinder then you actually have a type 30 regulator so it might be worth checking this.

If that is the case then i would change the valve over to the Type 30 which you can see here:
https://www.kegland.com.au/co2-cylinder-valve-with-rpv-877.html

If you have an aluminium cylinder this type 30 valve might not fit as many of the aluminium cylinders us a parallel thread. For these valves you might have to go to Gascon but they are expensive. (expect to pay $50 or more)


----------



## DTrain123 (30/8/18)

So a Type 30 regulator will screw loosely onto a CGA320 bottle, but not the other way around? If it is a CGA320 regulator, I won't be able to screw it onto Type 30 bottle?

The regulator I have seems to fit the bottle and makes a good seal, but I never really paid close attention to it. I'll have to look into that. The valve on the bottle has CGA320 cast into the bronze part so I'm certain that the bottle is CGA320. I'm not sure if the regulator has any markings to say what it is.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/8/18)

Yes that is absolutley correct.

If you have a type 30 nut and stem (this part https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-nut-and-stem.html). It will connect to both the CGA320 (loosly) and also the Type 30 thread.

But a CGA320 will only go onto a CGA320 valve and it will not fit onto the Type 30. The type 30 is slightly larger. So the larger female nut will go onto the smaller one but not the other way around.


----------

